# According to Science We May Have Been Pooping Wrong Our Entire Lives.



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

Yey! I have been pooping the right way  I demand an award!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been doing it with the squatty potty method, using a kiddy stool from IKEA and I definitely notice a difference in finishing faster and with less strain.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

As long as the poop exits out of my butt, that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Two strikes against squat toilets...explosive diarrhea and drunk pooping...the former would create a massive spray and the last would more than likely end with your ass in a hole in the ground.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't squat. 

So.


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't care how you poop. Just please flush!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I always use something to put my feet on so my legs are in the proper position. I have done this since 2008 I believe.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought people already knew this. I don't bother, maybe I'll start sometime. I don't notice much of a difference though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

...well shit


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Tried both, I'd say it's a meh either way, poop comes out.


----------

